# injectors and fuel rail



## ccroaddog (Jun 20, 2002)

on a DE motor would getting a larger fuel rail and better injectors make a huge difference in hp?? and what would be the best set up to add on.


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

The stock fuel injection system is fine until you start squeezing nitrous oxide or use a turbo. Some people claim a small gain with a higher rail pressure.


----------

